# 3D echocardiogram



## PLITTLE (Oct 27, 2010)

we are updating are system to include 3D echocardiography.  With the 2D we bill the 93306.  Does anyone have any idea what the code or codes would be for the 3D and what is the reimbursement from Medicare


----------



## gperalta (Oct 27, 2010)

I got this information from wpsmedicare.com.   I think it can help 

LCD for 3D Interpretation and Reporting of Imaging Studies (L30729)
Three-dimensional (3 D) echocardiography is useful for the assessment of the severity of valvular stenosis or regurgitation where such information is critical for decisions regarding the need for valve repair. 3D echography is also useful in the evaluation of atrial and septal defects, intracardiac masses such as myxomas, and valve lesions such as abscesses and vegetations. 3D echocardiography is useful in assessment for the need of cardiac resynchronization therapy and is also useful for surgical treatment planning for complex congenital heart disease.
Limitation CPT Codes 76376 and 76377 may be considered medically unnecessary and denied if equivalent information to that obtained from the test has already been provided by another procedure (magnetic resonance imaging, ultrasound, angiography, etc.) or could be provided by a standard CT scan (two-dimensional) without

"CPT codes 76376 and 76377 are provided in conjunction with another computed tomography, magnetic resonance imaging, ultrasound or other tomographic modality procedure code."
Gabriela


----------

